# Do you have to kill the wild yeast and bacteria?



## TreyH (Sep 13, 2010)

I did NOT add any sulphite. Should I be concerned about bacteria growth? When I add sulphite after the fermentation process (to stop the fermentation), wouldn't this kill any remaining bacteria?

Some background:

I'm making my first batch of Muscadine wine, and truly have no idea what I'm doing. But I'm having fun!

I used approx 10lbs of Muscadines and 8lbs of sugar. I put the Muscadines in a large pot and brought them up to a simmer (not boiling, but steam was coming off the juice mixture). I added the sugar and allowed it to dissolve. I used a potato masher to mash the Muscadines as best I could.

I then took this mixture and put it in a 5 gal glass carboy and filled the carboy 3/4 was full with water. I stirred this mixture well and added a package of yeast. (My SG before adding the yeast was 1.070) This is a bit low, but I'm hoping the sugar in the Muscadine skin will be enough to create the desired alcohol content)

At first all of the Muscadines settled to the bottom of the carboy and the liquid was a pale pink/purple, but after about 14 hours most have risen to the top and the liquid has turned a really dark purplish color.

I've read the Muscadines will eventually settle to the bottom, and at that point (30-45 days) I will siphon off the wine. I haven't decided exactly how I'm going to finish and bottle, but I have plenty of time to figure it out. If you have some advice, I would love to hear it.

I realize I may have not used enough Muscadines, but actually leaving them in the wine during the entire fermentation process I think will help...

Obviously I'm a real newbie, and you more experienced guys are probably laughing a bit, but I'll learn as I go. I've found for me, making mistakes and taking risks is the best way I learn.


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome to a new OBSESSION!
Now I would NOT have put the berries in a carboy. It will be very hard to 1st rack. Next time put them in a plastic bucket. The fruit could have been added to a straining bag for easy removal.
Next I would have added Pectic Enzyme and done a acid test.
Adding potassium metabisulfite will add a coating of insurance and keeps your wine from spoiling) Sorbate helps prevent restarting of the fermentation when backsweetening.
You need both unless you plan on drinking all the wine fast.

Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> welcome to a new PBSESSION!
> Now I would NOT have put the berries in a carboy. It will be very hard to 1st rack. Next time put them in a plastic bucket. The fruit could have been added to a straining bag for easy removal.
> Next I would have added Pectic Enzyme and done a acid test.
> Adding finning agents (potassium metabisulfite will add a coating of insureance and keeps your wine from spoiling) Sorbate helps prevent restarting of the fermentation when backsweetening.
> ...



Yup - i totally agree with Tom..


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 13, 2010)

Trey, keep in mind that adding k-meta does not kill all of your yeast and sorbate only keeps the yeasts from budding (reproducing).

You will want to add k-meta to help stabalize your wine which will help it's longevity. If you do not add any k-meta and you add sorbate your wine may have a funny taste.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2010)

You are way short on the amount of fruit that batch which I guess you already now. Sulfiting the Must (unfermented wine) is to hold off wild yeast while your wine yeast is added as todays wine yeasts are much more tolerant of sulfites then the wild yeast on your grapes and that is why that is done. You are actually pretty lucky if your must is not oxidized as Muscadines are very prone to oxidation(browning).


----------



## TreyH (Sep 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You are way short on the amount of fruit that batch which I guess you already now. Sulfiting the Must (unfermented wine) is to hold off wild yeast while your wine yeast is added as todays wine yeasts are much more tolerant of sulfites then the wild yeast on your grapes and that is why that is done. You are actually pretty lucky if your must is not oxidized as Muscadines are very prone to oxidation(browning).




Here's a couple of pics... I guess it's just a wait and see what happens situation... the mad scientist in me loves it! I'm going to wait till day seven and check the SG.


----------



## TreyH (Sep 13, 2010)




----------

